# Virus May Be Targeting Iran's Nuclear Plant



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-...ed-at-iran-nuclear-sites-researcher-says.html


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Gee, that could become a whole new plot for a spy thriller, all about the lives of 10 skilled [strike]nerds[/strike] programmers working about six months to create the complex virus.:sure:


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Add Megan Fox as the hot and hip neighbor from across the hall, and it's like a hybrid of Chuck and whatever that other show is about the nerds and the hot girl.

Too lazy to look it up.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> Add Megan Fox as the hot and hip neighbor from across the hall, and it's like a hybrid of Chuck and whatever that other show is about the nerds and the hot girl.
> 
> Too lazy to look it up.


Big Bang Theory? Of course they're mostly geeks. Big difference


----------



## Mikemok1981 (Jul 9, 2009)

dpeters11 said:


> Big Bang Theory? Of course they're mostly geeks. Big difference


Thats right, geeks bite the heads off chickens. True story.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I know this is dragging up an old thread, but it's relevant. While not a movie, in September a new novel will be released with Stuxnet as the primary plot. It will be the second novel written by Microsoft Technical Fellow Mark Russinovich who cofounded Winternals and SysInternals that eventually was bought by Microsoft. He originally discovered the Sony Rootkit and wrote programs like Process Explorer which is tremendously useful in tracking down issues. His first book was pretty good, so he can write and doesn't bog it down. It's more about the discovery using a fictional character than the creation I think.

In other words, while it will be a thriller, us techies won't constantly be wincing at inaccuracies 
I'm hoping Flame is the subject of his third book, since the two are related.

Comes out September 4th.
http://www.amazon.com/Trojan-Horse-Novel-Mark-Russinovich/dp/1250010489


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Too bad it's not a movie-the election is so close


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm glad it isn't. If we ended up with another Hackers, Swordfish etc, I'd go crazy.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

The movie has been made many times. IMDB will drop the Science Fiction tag for a Base on a true story tag.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> ...while it will be a thriller, us techies won't constantly be wincing at inaccuracies


I read that the producers of Jaws were concerned that an astute audience wouldn't buy the climatic scene where Sheider blows up the shark by shooting the oxygen tank that was in its mouth, so as a test, they arranged a screening for an audience of professional oceanographers, and when the shark blew up, the audience was on its feet, cheering.


----------

